# doll face reflection



## fallen_petal (Jul 17, 2004)

my doll faced wish
one sweet cherry kiss
my tears or rain 
one felt strain
my prolonged pain
what can this gain?

my shimmer in the mirror
could i be much dimmer
my glitter black eyes
slowly die

section my reflection
i wish to be special
if only i became
a doll face reflection


----------



## japmula (Jul 22, 2004)

fallen_petal said:
			
		

> i wish to be special
> if only i became
> a doll face reflection



hey fp,
i just wanted to say thank you for sharing this.  i can really relate...
my heart goes out to ya' sistah!

:hug:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 22, 2004)

fallen_petal said:
			
		

> section my reflection
> i wish to be special
> if only i became
> a doll face reflection



That is be-you-tea-full!


----------



## fallen_petal (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks girlies


----------

